# Oh Crap....it's time for new track



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Hey guys,
I've come upon a cache of Model motoring track. It's all good, but needs some TLC.

There's a good chance that it was used in the days of sponge and goop, 'cause there's a terrible glue stuff on the groove of this track.

So the question I have is:
How do I clean this stuff? I've been doing the WD 40 thingy, but it's gonna take a ton of work to get it in order.

Thanks
smalltime


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

try naptha (lighter fluid, coleman fuel) or maybe GooBgone?


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Probably depends on what the glue is/was. All I know is whenever I need to get glue from old tape off of plastic, I use Fantastik.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

This stuff works wonders on all kinds of nasty sticky stuff. Have used it on painted surfaces too, like getting pine sap off my Silverado (follow up with Body Scrub and wax). Whatever you use I would try it on the back of a piece to test if it softens the plastic first.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about brake cleaner?


----------



## roddster (Jan 17, 2010)

Brake cleaner might just eat into the plastic. Don't try it on T-Jet bodies either.....


----------

